# Trouble with EA-N66



## JRizal (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm having a lot of trouble with the Asus EA-N66 ethernet adapter. I can't seem to get it to maintain its internet connection through my router without having to setup a network connection after every reboot of my computer. Often times the connection between the adapter and router will be perfectly fine but the internet is inaccessible whilst I can still access the router's and modem's web interface.

My network currently looks like this:

2wire DSL modem/ router with wireless disabled and DHCP enabled -> wired connection ->

Linksys WRT54Gv2 with DHCP disabled -> wireless connection ->

Asus EA-N66 ethernet adapter -> wired connection ->
Desktop

Any help with getting this stabilized would be much appreciated. 

...I apologize in advance for being a complete newbie at all of this.


----------



## JRizal (Apr 20, 2010)

Tried to edit this in...here are the prereqs

ipconfig:


> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all
> ...


ISP: ATT
Broadband connection type: DSL
Adapter: Asus EA-N66
Modem: 2Wire 2701HG
Router: Linksys WRT54Gv2
Wi-Fi Inspector: N/A


----------



## JRizal (Apr 20, 2010)

Figured it out.

Manually configured the desktop's IP and DNS settings and fixed the issues with connection on reboot.

Now the issue is that the ethernet adapter disconnects for 10-15 seconds every few hours or so. I'm going to try to adjust the power management settings and see if that fixes it.

Any advice on any of this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Disabling the power management mode from Device Manager might help. If it didn't resolve your issue update the network adapter's driver if you have not done it yet. Have you also replaced the network cable?


----------



## JRizal (Apr 20, 2010)

2xg - 

Thanks for your reply.

I've updated the firmware of the adapter. There aren't any drivers as the desktop just thinks it's a wired connection.

I think they problem may lie with either my router or modem. After the last disconnect, I walked over to the router and saw that it had cycled and reboot itself. Any ideas on what could be causing it to reboot itself?

-JR


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

How's your connection when wired directly to the 2Wire modem? Any other computers having similar issue as yours? How's the wireless connection coming from any wireless computers?


----------



## JRizal (Apr 20, 2010)

There's a single computer in the building that's directly wired to the 2wire. Admittedly, it's not used very often but from what I can see its connection has been going for a little over 2.5 days -- about the same time that I rebooted the router.

A handful of other devices also use the same router:

iPhone 5 
iPad (3rd gen)
Sony Smart TV
Laptop

The iOS devices are both running iOS6 and I've read that they've been having wifi connection issues since. Thus, I'm hesitant to say that their connection issues have are actually related to the router. Of course, I could be wrong.

The TV isn't really used all that often, so I can't speak to that.

The other laptop has been having issues with connection -- mainly that the connection drops periodically. 

I don't think the Linksys has a log so I can't post that, but the EA-N66 does and I'll post it here for whatever it's worth:



> Jan 1 00:00:05 rc: System startup!
> Jan 1 00:00:05 rc: [Host AP info] Wireless name(SSID)=*****, Channel=6, Frequency=2.4G, Security=WPA2-Personal, Security Key=**********
> Jan 1 15:10:57 WAN Connection: WAN was exceptionally disconnected.
> Jan 1 15:11:15 WAN Connection: WAN was restored.
> ...


EDIT: Also added modem stats in attachment


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the latest update provided. What is your speedtest while wired directly to the router? Is the router's firmware up to date?


----------



## JRizal (Apr 20, 2010)

2xg,

I ran speedtest directly connected to the router and to the modem:

Speedtest - Router 

Ping: 28 ms Down: 5.12 mbps Up: 0.55 mbps
Ping: 29 ms Down: 5.14 mbps Up: 0.60 mbps
Ping: 29 ms Down: 5.30 mbps Up: 0.34 mbps (computer indicates LAN cable disconnected, fixes itself)

Speedtest - Modem
Ping: 27 ms Down: 5.63 mbps Up: 0.61 mbps
Ping: 29 ms Down: 5.15 mbps Up: 0.64 mbps
Ping: 29 ms Down: 5.13 mbps Up: 0.63 mbps

I'm going to try and replace the ethernet cable between the router and the modem. Would that really have an effect on my ethernet adapter connecting wirelessly?

-JR


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your speedtest reading looks good. If other computers are having disconnection issue as well it might be worth it to update the router's firmware if you have not done this yet.


> The iOS devices are both running iOS6 and I've read that they've been having wifi connection issues since. Thus, I'm hesitant to say that their connection issues have are actually related to the router. Of course, I could be wrong.


If you need to troubleshoot the wireless issue as well can you post a screen capture of the AirRadar tool coming from a wireless Mac or Xirrus from a Windows PC?


----------



## JRizal (Apr 20, 2010)

I can do that. However, I will be out of town for the long weekend but I will get to testing it next week. 

-JR


----------



## JRizal (Apr 20, 2010)

2xg said:


> Your speedtest reading looks good. If other computers are having disconnection issue as well it might be worth it to update the router's firmware if you have not done this yet.
> 
> If you need to troubleshoot the wireless issue as well can you post a screen capture of the AirRadar tool coming from a wireless Mac or Xirrus from a Windows PC?


2XG,

I apologize for the delay in posts but I was on holiday for the long weekend.

As requested, attached is the Xirrus report.

-JR


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No worries....:grin:
Did the Xirrus snip come from one of the troubled computers? The signal doesn't look good at all. Perhaps if the signal is the issue, and to remedy this please have a read at this Article from Microsoft on how to boost or improve wireless signal.


----------



## JRizal (Apr 20, 2010)

2xg,

Thanks for the article. I can't do much about changing most of those things easily save for changing the wireless channel. 

It says that, and I could be reading this wrong, that here in the US the channels we use are 1, 6, and 11. Looking at the Xirrus report, it seems as if channels 1 and 6 are the most congested. What do you think about my switching over to channel 11?

-JR


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may give it a try changing to Channel 11. As far as I can see from the Xirrus snip it's a signal issue and not interference.


----------



## JRizal (Apr 20, 2010)

2xg,

I've switched to a different laptop and placed it in the same spot as yesterday and suddenly the signal is at ~ -60db. 

However, my desktop is still disconnecting periodically: 



> Jan 1 00:00:01 kernel: klogd started: BusyBox v1.12.1 (2012-08-15 11:51:21 CST)
> Jan 1 00:00:01 kernel: PROC INIT OK!
> Jan 1 00:00:01 kernel: devpts: called with bogus options
> Jan 1 00:00:03 rc: System startup!
> ...


I'm going to try to rollback the firmware.


----------



## JRizal (Apr 20, 2010)

I checked my modem's diagnostic page and saw the information in the attached screenshot. Could that be some of the problem?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll have to say....perhaps you might want to replace your Wi-Fi adapter with some high gain antenna here's one that works for me. I can't think of any other things to alleviate your issue based of what I've seen at your Xirrus capture.


----------



## JRizal (Apr 20, 2010)

I understand. Thanks 2xg!

Last question. I just watched my router reboot itself in what almost seemed to be a cyclical fashion. I unplugged its power and when I plugged it back in, it seemed fine. Do you have any ideas as to what could be causing that?


----------

